

Vimcasts adopts Flattr for micropayments - lostbit
http://vimcasts.org/blog/2010/07/vimcasts-adopts-flattr-for-micropayments/

======
lostbit
Maybe a trend beginning here? At first, I liked Flattr. Does it have what it
takes to reach critical mass?

